# Schengen Visa



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anybody know anything regarding the Schengen visa? My husband and I would like to look into travelling around Europe for a few weeks in the summer? I know there are 25 countries involved Ireland and the UK are not involved so am unsure of which Embassy to ask for information/apply to?

If anyone has any information it would be great!! Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> Does anybody know anything regarding the Schengen visa? My husband and I would like to look into travelling around Europe for a few weeks in the summer? I know there are 25 countries involved Ireland and the UK are not involved so am unsure of which Embassy to ask for information/apply to?
> 
> If anyone has any information it would be great!! Thanks




You don't need a schengen visa.. if you are Irish you hold a passport that enables you to travel freely in Europe,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You don't need a schengen visa.. if you are Irish you hold a passport that enables you to travel freely in Europe,


But didn't Ireland and GB not sign the schengen agreement.....not to sure but if that is the case would they not need a schengen visa.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> But didn't Ireland and GB not sign the schengen agreement.....not to sure but if that is the case would they not need a schengen visa.


No we do not need a visa to go to Spain, Italy, Portugal. Greece, Holland and so on... we have european passports that enables us to travel in Europe.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry wasn't clear earlier, my husband is egyptian so will need a visa  would be great if it was just the one application etc.Just wanted to know where/how we go about applying as I said Ireland are not involved in it


I know I will not need one!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No we do not need a visa to go to Spain, Italy, Portugal. Greece, Holland and so on... we have european passports that enables us to travel in Europe.


doesn't a British/european passport mean you can travel pretty much anywhere really?


is an Irish passport different - I mean, it's european - so it's the same, isn't it?



to the OP - afaik only non-european passport holders need to think about the Schenghen zone


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> doesn't a British/european passport mean you can travel pretty much anywhere really?
> 
> 
> is an Irish passport different - I mean, it's european - so it's the same, isn't it?
> ...


my husband uses them,go to the embassy which will be your first point of entry holland ,france,germany etc, then go through europe from there but not uk.
bat


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bat said:


> my husband uses them,go to the embassy which will be your first point of entry holland ,france,germany etc, then go through europe from there but not uk.
> bat


which absolutely makes sense


I guess if the OP's husband wants to visit Ireland or the UK he would need a seperate visa then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> which absolutely makes sense
> 
> 
> I guess if the OP's husband wants to visit Ireland or the UK he would need a seperate visa then




Indeed


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

As I already corrected, yes I know I do not need one, Ireland is no different than the other European countries 

Thanks Bat, that's what I had thought it would be through our first destination embassy.

Yes, "indeed"my husband would need a different visa for Ireland.
Over 5years now think its time to sight see around Europe holidays over the last few yrs have been Egypt to Ireland and Dubai (holiday paid for my husband's company as a sales competition...he's not a waiter , he works for a large International company so can well afford to pay for himself before people start to make assumptions  )


----------

